# First label for first wine



## GrandpasFootsteps (Jan 14, 2011)

This is the label my wife and I came up with for our bottles. I have some gum paper to attach to the bottle, and it worked great on some infused vodkas. I sprayed it with spray lacquer and it is seems waterproof. I would like to know if there is a better way though, as this way was very time consuming, what with all the spraying, sponging the gum backing, fixing it on just right. A labor of love, but... 

What do you think of the label? I made all the artwork and design from scratch, but I can take criticism!


----------



## JordanPond (Jan 14, 2011)

We love it. Wife says it screams "refreshing". You can feel proud knowing that you made the art work from scratch.

I'm looking at onlinelabels.com, saw it on another post here at WMT. Considering labels that can be removed from the bottle without lots of soaking and scraping. I thought the gum labels were good but time consuming trying to cut the labels and keeping the edges consistent even with the use of the large paper cutter at the office. I'm thinking peel and stick.

Are you going to add pvc shrinks to the tops? It really dresses up the bottle. A white shrink would go well with the label. Maybe one with blue trim if it exists.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I love it! Awesome label


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2011)

Very Nice looking label. I like it!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a cool (no pun intended) label. Hey you could add a touch of glitter too.

I prefer the Avery labels myself. A quick print on the printer, peel and press on. They soak off in the sink easily too.

I don't label all of my bottles, too many. Those that are without are mixed in with those that are labeled and we open those here. Labeled ones go to friends and family.

Great label and a good job.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 14, 2011)

That looks awesome!! Good job!!


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

Just what I do .... I design the label and send then to Staples (6 to a 8X10 sheet) have them print them on the digital printer (about 10cents per label) then cut them on a paper cutter and afix them to the bottle with a glue stick. It is a little time consuming but the labels stay on good and come right off with some warm water. (no scrapping big time saver) Just my opinion...


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2011)

By the way Awesome label...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 16, 2011)

i would have to agree. very nice looking label.


----------



## Redtrk (Jan 16, 2011)

I like it and how fitting for a wine bottled in Feb.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

I too love the label!!! Great job, anyone who has criticism on that one needs ***** slapping! I used the pre gummed label paper also. Im not worried about them being waterproof as Im not a commercial winery I do wish I had a laser printer though as that would prevent most if not all ink running if they get damp. Its just more money then I want to spend though.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm anxious to test out or primera printer. it's an ink jet, but very capable.


----------

